# Quick ONR question



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Can ONR be applied to a wet car ie rained on ?

I plan on using it over the winter and chances are that the car will be wet , will i have to adjust the dilution to reflect the "extra" water ?

Cheers :thumb:

Ps Many thanks to CYC for a sub 24 hour delivery :driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure people will...I don't though, I just use the same dilution/method as a dry car..

:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I always rinse off any excess dirt from the cars I clean with ONR so the cars are always wet and its not a problem.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

fine to be used on wet car at the same dilution.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I did just that the other day! Needed to get the water and road grime off before I could put the cover on the MINI, so I did a quick ONR wash before putting the car away. Pre-soaked with ONR QD, washed with 2-capfuls of ONR in 2-gallons of water using Eurow Shag MF's as my wash media, and dried with a pair of Cobra HD-Guzzler drying towels. Worked like a charm. 

Steampunk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I did mine the other day.
I pre soaked it with ONR/Warm water from a pressure sprayer.
Then wiped it over with 2 clean deep pile cloths.Then gave it a mist over having adjusted the nozzle with the ONR again and dried it with my drying towel.Looked good afterwards.
Then just wiped over the glass and dressed the tyres.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Kai Herb said:


> Can ONR be applied to a wet car ie rained on ?


I think it's worth describing what can happen. If you have water in tight
beads after it has rained and the horizontal surfaces are not too dirty, 
spraying ONR at QD dilution will help gather these into much bigger beads 
that stay together much better whilst they roll off the paint.

So, for pre-spray purposes, I'd be tempted to tackle the horizontal surfaces 
first. All of this depends upon where the water naturally drops to. So bonnet 
before front wings, if water course is over the wings. Wings first if water 
course is toward front of bonnet.

With the roof, it depends if water runs off the sides or down the back. Bear 
in mind that this fall-away will be a thin dilution of ONR, so some of it will 
penetrate the dirt on its fall. If there's ever any doubt, a second go of the
ONR pre-spray is not expensive, so don't be bound by just the first one.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

PugIain said:


> I did mine the other day.
> I pre soaked it with ONR/Warm water from a pressure sprayer.
> Then wiped it over with 2 clean deep pile cloths.Then gave it a mist over having adjusted the nozzle with the ONR again and dried it with my drying towel.Looked good afterwards.
> Then just wiped over the glass and dressed the tyres.


Glad you liked it mate :thumb:

When i'm doing a wet car i prespray the whole car, wait a couple of minutes, then do the normal ONR wash (prespray section, wash down with ONR in bucket and zymol sponge, dry with plush towel, final buff/dry with fluffy cloth). Works a treat for me.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i really struggled for the first time of using ONR for 2 years it seemed to leave a film over Fk? the car would have been very cold and moisture/dew around?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nath said:


> Glad you liked it mate :thumb:
> 
> When i'm doing a wet car i prespray the whole car, wait a couple of minutes, then do the normal ONR wash (prespray section, wash down with ONR in bucket and zymol sponge, dry with plush towel, final buff/dry with fluffy cloth). Works a treat for me.


Yeah it was good.Smelled really nice mixed with warm water.
Ill try that technique next time :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> i really struggled for the first time of using ONR for 2 years it seemed to leave a film over Fk? the car would have been very cold and moisture/dew around?


Probably more to do with the cold and dampness than the wax. I had the same thing at the weekend trying to do an ONR wash a bit late in the evening and it looked like it was leaving a film behind. Maybe the polymers not liking the weather? It went away after a second wipe over.


----------

